# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مسائل مربوط به مدرسه >  آیا خواندن متن کتاب های درسی برای کنکور نظام جدید لازم است؟؟لطفا کمک کنید

## _Joseph_

سلام من تغییر نظام داده و در حال تهیه منابع هستم میخواستم بدونم کتابهای درسی رو باید تهیه کنم؟؟نمیشه از سیر تا پیاز برای متن کتاب درسی استفاده کرد ؟؟ مثل ادبیات 
برای عربی هم که کتابهای بازار ترجمه متن رو اوردن براش شیمی هم مبتکران همه چیزش رو نوشته دینی رو هم زیپ نشر الگو عین متن رو کپی کرده 
خیلی درگیر حاشیه این حذفیات شده خدا نابود کنه کسی رو که نظام جدید رو آورد هر سالم دارن تغییر میدن کتابها رو

----------


## Mobin.

> سلام من تغییر نظام داده و در حال تهیه منابع هستم میخواستم بدونم کتابهای درسی رو باید تهیه کنم؟؟نمیشه از سیر تا پیاز برای متن کتاب درسی استفاده کرد ؟؟ مثل ادبیات 
> برای عربی هم که کتابهای بازار ترجمه متن رو اوردن براش شیمی هم مبتکران همه چیزش رو نوشته دینی رو هم زیپ نشر الگو عین متن رو کپی کرده 
> خیلی درگیر حاشیه این حذفیات شده خدا نابود کنه کسی رو که نظام جدید رو آورد هر سالم دارن تغییر میدن کتابها رو


واقعیتش کتاب درسی به جز در بعضی قسمتای فیزیک و ادبیات و ریاضی جزو اولویت درسی هستن و مهمترین منبع ما محسوب میشن اما فکر کنم اگه پی دی اف دانلود کنین هم مشکلتونو حل کنه . گرچه خیلی توصیه میکنم کتاب درسی هم داشته باشی ولی اگه نشد پی دی اف بزن

----------


## NormaL

> سلام من تغییر نظام داده و در حال تهیه منابع هستم میخواستم بدونم کتابهای درسی رو باید تهیه کنم؟؟نمیشه از سیر تا پیاز برای متن کتاب درسی استفاده کرد ؟؟ مثل ادبیات 
> برای عربی هم که کتابهای بازار ترجمه متن رو اوردن براش شیمی هم مبتکران همه چیزش رو نوشته دینی رو هم زیپ نشر الگو عین متن رو کپی کرده 
> خیلی درگیر حاشیه این حذفیات شده خدا نابود کنه کسی رو که نظام جدید رو آورد هر سالم دارن تغییر میدن کتابها رو


نه تنها لازم است بلکه واجب است!
درسایی مثل فارسی و ریاضی رو نه، ولی بقیه رو قطعا باید بخونی

----------

